# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > VR: VR korvaa aina palveluissaan olevat virheet

## RSS

Kuluttajaliitto on julkaissut tänään tiedotteen, jonka mukaan VR ei korvaa palveluissaan olevia virheitä. VR haluaa oikaista tämän tiedon. VR korvaa aina tuotteissaan ja palveluissaan olevat virheet. Myös tiedotteessa mainituissa tapauksissa, joissa asiakas on epähuomiossa ostanut vääräntyyppisen sa


Lue tiedote VR-konsernin sivuilta...

----------


## hmikko

> Myös tiedotteessa mainituissa tapauksissa, joissa asiakas on epähuomiossa ostanut vääräntyyppisen sarjalipun.


 :Smile:  Sujuvasti käy lippuautomaattijärjestelmän bugin vierittely asiakkaan syyksi. Vähän paksukalloista porukkaa näyttäis olevan opettelemassa viestintää VR:llä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sujuvasti käy lippuautomaattijärjestelmän bugin vierittely asiakkaan syyksi. Vähän paksukalloista porukkaa näyttäis olevan opettelemassa viestintää VR:llä.


Asiakkaan syyksi? Minulle jää tuosta tiedotteesta se kuva, että VR nimenomaan korvaisi nuo virheet, vaikka olisivatkin asiakkaan tekemiä:




> Mikäli asiakas on ostanut itsepalvelukanavasta vääräntyyppisen sarjalipun, hän saa hyvityksen tai sopivamman lipun ottamalla yhteyttä VR:n asiakaspalveluun.

----------


## zige94

> Asiakkaan syyksi? Minulle jää tuosta tiedotteesta se kuva, että VR nimenomaan korvaisi nuo virheet, vaikka olisivatkin asiakkaan tekemiä:


Ja arvatkaa mitä? Se taitaakin olla asiakkaan syy, asiakas ei ole nimittäin ottanut yhteyttä VR:n asiakaspalveluun. Tämä perjantai päivällä julkaisusta uutisesta. Sen sijaan että otti yhteyttä VR:n asiakaspalveluun, tämä asiakas soitti Iltalehdelle itkeäkseen asiasta.. Kyllähän matkustajan nyt pitää katsoa minkälaiseen junatyyppiin sen lipun ostaa...

----------


## hmikko

> Asiakkaan syyksi? Minulle jää tuosta tiedotteesta se kuva, että VR nimenomaan korvaisi nuo virheet, vaikka olisivatkin asiakkaan tekemiä:


Siis en ole nähnyt ko. lippua, mutta käsittääkseni siinä ei lue junatyyppejä, joihin se kelpaa, eikä aiheesta ollut mitään ohjeistusta automaatin luona, minkä VR itsekin toteaa. Vähänkään järjellisesti toteutettu automaatti tai verkkokauppa ei myisi kelvottomia lippuja. Epäkelvon yhdistelmän toteaminen tietokoneohjelmassa ei ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Lehtijutuista ilmenee, että vika on ollut VR:llä tiedossa, mutta sitä ei ole korjattu (itselläni on ihan perskohtaista kokemusta vastaavasta tilanteesta verkkokaupan kanssa), ja että lipunmyyntiä on ensin ohjeistettu olemaan korvaamatta. Ts. vastuu väärin toimivasta tietojärjestelmästä on vieritetty asiakkaalle, ja korvauskäytäntöä muutettiin siinä vaiheessa, kun aiheesta tuli lehtijuttuja. Tarkoitan siis lippuluukulla voimassa olevaa käytäntöä. Haastattelussa johtajat varmaan sanovat, että myyjät toimivat väärin, mutta se ei paljon asiakasta jälkikäteen lämmitä.

----------


## zige94

> Siis en ole nähnyt ko. lippua, mutta käsittääkseni siinä ei lue junatyyppejä, joihin se kelpaa, eikä aiheesta ollut mitään ohjeistusta automaatin luona, minkä VR itsekin toteaa. Vähänkään järjellisesti toteutettu automaatti tai verkkokauppa ei myisi kelvottomia lippuja. Epäkelvon yhdistelmän toteaminen tietokoneohjelmassa ei ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Lehtijutuista ilmenee, että vika on ollut VR:llä tiedossa, mutta sitä ei ole korjattu (itselläni on ihan perskohtaista kokemusta vastaavasta tilanteesta verkkokaupan kanssa), ja että lipunmyyntiä on ensin ohjeistettu olemaan korvaamatta. Ts. vastuu väärin toimivasta tietojärjestelmästä on vieritetty asiakkaalle, ja korvauskäytäntöä muutettiin siinä vaiheessa, kun aiheesta tuli lehtijuttuja. Tarkoitan siis lippuluukulla voimassa olevaa käytäntöä. Haastattelussa johtajat varmaan sanovat, että myyjät toimivat väärin, mutta se ei paljon asiakasta jälkikäteen lämmitä.


Automaatista tulostetuissa lipuissa lukee junatyypit joissa käy aika selvästi. Ja ymmärtääkseni lipputiskin myyjä sanoi vaan miten niitä on aikasemmin ohjeistettu, eli todennäköisesti ei kysynyt esimieheltään tms. ylemmältä taholta. Enkä ymmärrä tuota että korvauskäytäntöä muutettiin vasta sitten kun oli tullut lehtijuttu. Facebookissa VR:n edustaja Mikko kertoi jo heti ensimmäisenä päivänä että yhtiön käytännön mukaan automaatin/netin myymä virheellinen epäkelpolippu hyvitetään. Tämä asiakas oli saanut Turun lipputiskiltä lipunmyyjän tiedon vain, ja vaikka häntä oli ohjeistettu ottamaan puhelimitse yhteyttä VR:n asiakaspalveluun, hän ei ollut näin tehnyt, vaan sen sijaan soittanut Iltalehdelle..

----------


## LateZ

> vaikka häntä oli ohjeistettu ottamaan puhelimitse yhteyttä VR:n asiakaspalveluun, hän ei ollut näin tehnyt, vaan sen sijaan soittanut Iltalehdelle..


Semmonen kuva jostain lehti- tai lehden nettisivun jutusta jäi, että tämä asiakas oli suorittamassa jo toista matkaansa epäkelvolla lipulla. Itsestään selvää on, että konduktöörien ja lipunmyynnin mahdollisuudet joustaa ovat rajalliset ja asioita joutuu tiedustelemaan muualta. Yksinkertainen neuvo - ota yhteys asiakaspalveluun - ei tälle asiakkaalle kai sitten kelvannut. Itse ainakaan työssäni en voi luvata asiakkaalle enempää kuin työnantaja on antanut luvan luvata.

----------


## zige94

> Semmonen kuva jostain lehti- tai lehden nettisivun jutusta jäi, että tämä asiakas oli suorittamassa jo toista matkaansa epäkelvolla lipulla. Itsestään selvää on, että konduktöörien ja lipunmyynnin mahdollisuudet joustaa ovat rajalliset ja asioita joutuu tiedustelemaan muualta. Yksinkertainen neuvo - ota yhteys asiakaspalveluun - ei tälle asiakkaalle kai sitten kelvannut. Itse ainakaan työssäni en voi luvata asiakkaalle enempää kuin työnantaja on antanut luvan luvata.


Näinhän se menee. Sitten jos ohjeistetaan ottamaan yhteys asiakaspalveluun jossa voisi olla mahdollisesti lisäneuvoo jne. niin sitä ei haluta tehdä... Ja juu tosiaan myyntilaitteet olivat hyväksyneet kuulemma menomatkalla junassa tuon sarjalipun sekä paluumatkalla, eli kelvollisiahan ne olivat, paikkaa vain ei voinut varata.

----------


## hmikko

> Facebookissa VR:n edustaja Mikko kertoi jo heti ensimmäisenä päivänä että yhtiön käytännön mukaan automaatin/netin myymä virheellinen epäkelpolippu hyvitetään. Tämä asiakas oli saanut Turun lipputiskiltä lipunmyyjän tiedon vain, ja vaikka häntä oli ohjeistettu ottamaan puhelimitse yhteyttä VR:n asiakaspalveluun, hän ei ollut näin tehnyt, vaan sen sijaan soittanut Iltalehdelle..



Jos ihminen on jo lipputiskillä ja kaikki ovat sitä mieltä, että lippu hyvitetään, niin miksi pitää vielä ottaa jonnekin yhteytta? Ihminenhän on jo puhumassa VR:n lipunmyyjän kanssa.

----------


## kompura

> Jos ihminen on jo lipputiskillä ja kaikki ovat sitä mieltä, että lippu hyvitetään, niin miksi pitää vielä ottaa jonnekin yhteytta? Ihminenhän on jo puhumassa VR:n lipunmyyjän kanssa.



Juuri näin. Tässä tuli hyvin suomalainen palveluasenne esiin: lipunmyynti olisi voinut itse ottaa yhteyttä asiakaspalveluun (tmv), selittää sinne tilanteen käden käänteessä oikein ammattitermein, ja hoitaa tilanteen loppuun saakka on-the-spot. Mutta ei, VR "ohjeisti" asiakasta soittamaan itse aspaan (1 /vastattu puhelu + pvm), jonne tilanteen olisi joutunut selittämään uudelleen ja nyt ilman että voi kädestä pitäen näyttää virkailijalle, millaisesta lipusta oikeastaan on kyse. 

Muitta mutkitta VR odotti asiakkaan vähintäänkin tuplaavan oman ajankäyttönsä asian selvittelyyn ja olisivatko edes hyvittäneet aspa-puhelun hintaa?

----------


## zige94

> Juuri näin. Tässä tuli hyvin suomalainen palveluasenne esiin: lipunmyynti olisi voinut itse ottaa yhteyttä asiakaspalveluun (tmv), selittää sinne tilanteen käden käänteessä oikein ammattitermein, ja hoitaa tilanteen loppuun saakka on-the-spot. Mutta ei, VR "ohjeisti" asiakasta soittamaan itse aspaan (1 /vastattu puhelu + pvm), jonne tilanteen olisi joutunut selittämään uudelleen ja nyt ilman että voi kädestä pitäen näyttää virkailijalle, millaisesta lipusta oikeastaan on kyse. 
> 
> Muitta mutkitta VR odotti asiakkaan vähintäänkin tuplaavan oman ajankäyttönsä asian selvittelyyn ja olisivatko edes hyvittäneet aspa-puhelun hintaa?


Ko. asiakkaalle hyvitetään junalipun hinta mitä hän siitä maksoi sekä selvittelyistä aiheutuneet kulut. Lähteenö VR:n facebook -sivuilla olleen tiedotteen kommentit. Kaikki eivät ole täydellisiä. Ja kaikkea ei voida aina selvittää samassa pisteessä, sellaista se vain on. Ihme asenne nykyään kaikilla. Yksi ihminen VR:llä mokaa niin heti tulee iso moittiminen, näköjään myös harrastajirn keskuudessa. Kukaan ei ole täydellinen, et sinä eikä hmikko:kaan. Olkaapa itse asiakaspalveku työssä. Kyllä siinä tulee aina välillä pieniä mokia henkilöltä tai esim. ei pysty itse sitä mitenkään hoitamaan vaan joutuu ohjaamaan asiakkaan ottamaan toiseen paikkaan yhteyttä. Tässähän mm. asiakas ri ollut ainakaan perjantai päivään mennessä itse edes ottanut yhteyttä VR:n asiakaspalveluun että saisi rahansa takas ja korvauksret kuluista. Kertoo myös varmasti asiakkaasta paljon ettei hän edes viitti ottaa yhteyttä vaan sen sijaan soittaa ja itkee Iltalehdelle omaa mokaansa.



Ps. Tämä pitkä teksti on kirjoitettu tabletilla junassa joten kirjoitusvirheitä saattaa esiintyä.

----------


## j-lu

> Ko. asiakkaalle hyvitetään junalipun hinta mitä hän siitä maksoi sekä selvittelyistä aiheutuneet kulut. Lähteenö VR:n facebook -sivuilla olleen tiedotteen kommentit. Kaikki eivät ole täydellisiä. Ja kaikkea ei voida aina selvittää samassa pisteessä, sellaista se vain on.


Jos virheellisiä lippuja ei pysty hyvittämään lipputiskiltä, niin kyllä siinä on silloin yhtiön käytännöissä vika, koska tiskillä on kuitenkin kaikki tarvittava lippujen hyvittämiseen. Suoraan sanottuna tiskiltä saatu ohjeistus soittaa asiakaspalveluun haiskahtaa pahasti siltä, että kyseessä on laskelmoitu keino välttää osa korvauksista. Tämä on sinänsä jokapäiväistä huttua liiketoiminnassa: ostettujen hyödykkeiden palautusta ei kannata tehdä liian helpoksi, koska se kasvattaa palautusten määrää. VR:n kannalta ongelma on se, että julkisuuskuva on valmiiksi sysihuono ja kaikki ylimääräinen venkoilu kääntyy aina sitä vastaan. Kuten tässä tapauksessa liian vaikea korvauskäytäntö ja väärin valittu tiedotusstrategia.

Välillä kyllä ihmetyttää VR:n osaamattomuus hoitaa julkisuuskuvaansa. Ensin yhtiö ampuu jalkaansa jonkun typerän ja yksinkertaisesti korjattavissa olevan asian kanssa ja kun asia nousee julkisuuteen, tiedotus rientää välittömästi ampumaan toiseenkin jalkaan pitkittämällä asian vellomista julkisuudessa. Onko se niin vaikeaa pahoitella tapahtunutta ja ilmoittaa korjaavista toimenpiteistä? Käsittämätöntä tunarointia.

----------


## kompura

> Ja kaikkea ei voida aina selvittää samassa pisteessä, sellaista se vain on. Ihme asenne nykyään kaikilla. Yksi ihminen VR:llä mokaa niin heti tulee iso moittiminen, näköjään myös harrastajirn keskuudessa.


Jos kyse on tosiaan ollut vain yhden virkailijan yksittäisestä mokasta, niin sitten juttu on ehkä paisunut yli äyräidensä. Lehtijutuista saa kuitenkin kuvan, että asiassa olisi toimittu ihan ohjeiden mukaan. IL:n jutun mukaan asiakas olisi ollut yhteydessä myös asiakaspalveluun.

IMHO, olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että lippuihin liittyvät virheet on pysyttävä oikaisemaan lipunmyynti- tai muulla palvelutiskillä, joko suoraan tai niin että virkailija selvittää asian taustajoukkojensa kanssa. Selvittelyn lopputulosta taas voi ihan perustellusti pitää VR:n kantana ko. tilanteessa. Asiakkaan pompottelu "luukulta toiselle" on huonoa palvelua. Ihan jo hyvityksen maksaminen on hitusen helpompaa tiskillä kuin puhelinpalvelussa.

Toisaalta, jos lippu kumminkin kelpaa junassa, niin silloinhan asiakkaan pitäisi olla tyytyväinen?

----------


## LateZ

> Jos virheellisiä lippuja ei pysty hyvittämään lipputiskiltä, niin kyllä siinä on silloin yhtiön käytännöissä vika, koska tiskillä on kuitenkin kaikki tarvittava lippujen hyvittämiseen.


Onko tämä tietoa? Itse en olisi niin vakuuttunut siitä, että lipunmyyjän tietokoneella pääsee käsiksi kaikkiin tarvittaviin tietoihin, ostotapahtumaan, maksuvälineeseen sekä siihen, missä junissa lippua on käytetty. Nykyäänhän lippuja ei leimata vaan ne luetaan. Muutenkin tuntuu siltä, että hyvitykset tehdään nykyään samaa kanavaa kuin ostotkin, tai sitten tilisiirtona. Oikeastaan olisi outoa, jos lippua vastaan saisi rahaa tiskiltä, käteisenä tai kortille.

Jos virkailijan ohje on, ettei osittain käytettyä sarjalippua voi hyvittää, sitä ei ehkä sitten voi hyvittää. Virkailija tekisi ehkä virheen, jos sen hyvittäisi. Ja on asiakaskin tehnyt tässä virheen ja lipunmyyntikone ja ensimmäisen junan konnari, kun sen matkan otti ja teki lipusta hyvityskelvottoman.

"Olen pahoillani, en voi hyvittää osittain käytettyä matkalippua. Mielestäni tässä tapauksessa hyvitys pitäisi tehdä automaatin virheen takia. Pyydän ottamaan yhteyttä asiakaspalveluumme, sitä kautta asia selviää nopeimmin." Täysin epäonnistunutta asiakaspalvelua? Toki mahdollisuus täyttää jokin lomake virkailijan kanssa ja jättää se lipputoimistoon edelleen toimitettavaksi olisi syytä olla. Vaan olisiko esim. junaan kiirehtivä ihminen tuota mahdollisuutta halunnut hyödyntää.

----------


## sane

> "Olen pahoillani, en voi hyvittää osittain käytettyä matkalippua. Mielestäni tässä tapauksessa hyvitys pitäisi tehdä automaatin virheen takia. Pyydän ottamaan yhteyttä asiakaspalveluumme, sitä kautta asia selviää nopeimmin." Täysin epäonnistunutta asiakaspalvelua? Toki mahdollisuus täyttää jokin lomake virkailijan kanssa ja jättää se lipputoimistoon edelleen toimitettavaksi olisi syytä olla. Vaan olisiko esim. junaan kiirehtivä ihminen tuota mahdollisuutta halunnut hyödyntää.


VR:n automaateista siis saa sarjalippuja taajama- ja pikajuniin väleille joilla tällaisella ei (käytännössä) pääse matkustamaan. Automaatti ei myöskään anna varoitusta, mikäli olet tällaista ostamassa. Asia on VR:n tiedossa, mutta ohjeena se, ettei osittain käytettyjä sarjalippuja voi hyvittää.

Eiköhän tässä tilanteessa asiakas olisi ollut täysin tyytyväinen, mikäli olisi saanut lippuvirkailijalta oikean lipun hintojen erotusta vastaan. Tämä pitäisi ehdottomasti olla käytäntönä yrityksessä, ja ilmeisesti tapauksen esilletuomisen jälkeen onkin otettu käytännöksi?

Ei asiakkaalta saa vaatia tietoa siitä, mitä junatyyppejä minkäkin kaupunkien välillä kulkee milloinkin. Lipputiskiltä toki olisivat osanneet myydä oikean lipun, mutta kuitenkin VR haluaa nostaa itsepalvelukanavien osuutta lippumyynnistä. Silloin täytyy kantaa vastuu myös itsepalvelusta mahdollisesti aiheutuvista virheellisistä hankinnoista.

Onko muuten enää olemassa sellaisia (vilkasliiikenteisiä) yhteysvälejä, joilla taajama- ja pikajuniin kelpaavalla sarjalipulla on käytännössä mitään virkaa?

----------


## zige94

> Jos kyse on tosiaan ollut vain yhden virkailijan yksittäisestä mokasta, niin sitten juttu on ehkä paisunut yli äyräidensä. Lehtijutuista saa kuitenkin kuvan, että asiassa olisi toimittu ihan ohjeiden mukaan. IL:n jutun mukaan asiakas olisi ollut yhteydessä myös asiakaspalveluun.


VR:n mukaan hän ei ollut vielä perjantaina ollut yhteydessä asiakaspalveluun.. Enemmin kuitenkin uskon VR:ltä tullutta tietoa, kuin Iltalehden juttua joka on selkeästi vähän paisunut ja asiasta on tehty iso asia..

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:19 ----------




> Jos virkailijan ohje on, ettei osittain käytettyä sarjalippua voi hyvittää, sitä ei ehkä sitten voi hyvittää. Virkailija tekisi ehkä virheen, jos sen hyvittäisi. Ja on asiakaskin tehnyt tässä virheen ja lipunmyyntikone ja ensimmäisen junan konnari, kun sen matkan otti ja teki lipusta hyvityskelvottoman.


Ja todennäköisesti virkailija tuskin edes tiesi että automaatti on myynyt lipun, jolla ei voi suoraan Helsingin ja Turun välillä matkustaa. Hyvin voi olla mahdollista että asiakas selittänyt niin että virkailija ymmärtänyt että asiakas itse ostanut väärän lipun ja kuitenkin on sillä päässyt Turkuunkin. Tässä tapauksessa virkailija varmaan käsittänyt juurikin niin kuin kerroin, ja ohjannut sitten soittamaan asiakaspalveluun jos haluaa "valituksen" tehdä. VR:ltä ei myöskään saa hyvityksiä suoraan lipputiskiltä muutenkaan mm. myöhästymis tapauksissa. Lippujen peruutuksissa kylläkin varmaa, mutta silloinkin pitää heidän lyödä järjestelmään kaikki jne. Tuota tuskin olisi voinut tehdä suoraan lipputiskiltä käsin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:19 ----------




> Välillä kyllä ihmetyttää VR:n osaamattomuus hoitaa julkisuuskuvaansa. Ensin yhtiö ampuu jalkaansa jonkun typerän ja yksinkertaisesti korjattavissa olevan asian kanssa ja kun asia nousee julkisuuteen, tiedotus rientää välittömästi ampumaan toiseenkin jalkaan pitkittämällä asian vellomista julkisuudessa. Onko se niin vaikeaa pahoitella tapahtunutta ja ilmoittaa korjaavista toimenpiteistä? Käsittämätöntä tunarointia.


Pysyppä nyt housuissas... VR:hän on myöntänyt virheen, on pahoitellut asiaa, on julkaissut asiasta tiedotteen jossa LUVATAAN että tässä tapauksessa ja AINA niinkuin on ollut aikasemminkin niin järjestelmävirheen vuoksi väärät liput korvataan täysi hintaisina + ASIAN SELVITTELYSTÄ AIHEUTUNEET KULUT, eli esim. puhelumaksut asiakaspalveluun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:19 ----------




> Ei asiakkaalta saa vaatia tietoa siitä, mitä junatyyppejä minkäkin kaupunkien välillä kulkee milloinkin. Lipputiskiltä toki olisivat osanneet myydä oikean lipun, mutta kuitenkin VR haluaa nostaa itsepalvelukanavien osuutta lippumyynnistä. Silloin täytyy kantaa vastuu myös itsepalvelusta mahdollisesti aiheutuvista virheellisistä hankinnoista.


Jos asiakkaalta EI SAA VAATIA tätä tietoa, miten asiakas voi sitten osata ostaa vaikkapa Helsinki - Hämeenlinna sarjalipun, jossa kulkee sekä taajama/pikajunia että IC ja pendolino junia? Pitääkö automaatin listata jokaikinen junavuoro jossa jompikumpi vaihtoehto käy? Sitäkö tarkoitat? Kyllähän asiakkaan nyt pitää tietää minkälaiseen junatyyppiin on lippua ostamassa. Jos ei tiedä, niin sitten valitsee sen "Kaikki junat" sarjalipun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:19 ----------




> Onko muuten enää olemassa sellaisia (vilkasliiikenteisiä) yhteysvälejä, joilla taajama- ja pikajuniin kelpaavalla sarjalipulla on käytännössä mitään virkaa?


Mitä tarkoitat vilkkaalla? Mikä on sinulle vilkas? Onhan mm. Helsinki - Tampere välillä taajamajuna liikennettä 2-3tunnin välein + yöpikajunat aamulla ja illalla. Seinäjoki - Vaasa välillä menee säännöllisesti taajamajunia. Oulu - Rovaniemi, Kouvola - Kotka satama, Helsinki - Kouvola (-Kotka satama) jne. Onhan niitä olemassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:19 ----------




> VR:n automaateista siis saa sarjalippuja taajama- ja pikajuniin väleille joilla tällaisella ei (käytännössä) pääse matkustamaan. Automaatti ei myöskään anna varoitusta, mikäli olet tällaista ostamassa. Asia on VR:n tiedossa, mutta ohjeena se, ettei osittain käytettyjä sarjalippuja voi hyvittää.


Tälläinen virhe on olemassa ja se kuulemma tullaan korjaamaan. Tuo ohje koskee niitä tapauksia jolloin asiakas on itse tahalteen ostanut väärän lipun, tai asiakkaalla ei olekkaan käyttöä kaikille sarjalipuille.

----------


## sane

> Jos asiakkaalta EI SAA VAATIA tätä tietoa, miten asiakas voi sitten osata ostaa vaikkapa Helsinki - Hämeenlinna sarjalipun, jossa kulkee sekä taajama/pikajunia että IC ja pendolino junia? Pitääkö automaatin listata jokaikinen junavuoro jossa jompikumpi vaihtoehto käy? Sitäkö tarkoitat? Kyllähän asiakkaan nyt pitää tietää minkälaiseen junatyyppiin on lippua ostamassa. Jos ei tiedä, niin sitten valitsee sen "Kaikki junat" sarjalipun.


Lähtökohtasi tuntuu olevan, että keskimääräisen matkustajan kuuluu kyetä erottaa junatyypit toisistaan. Ilmeisesti myös VR:n lähtökohta. Tuo ei kuitenkaan saa olla lähtökohta asiakaspalvelua itselleen tärkeänä pitävissä yrityksissä.

En tiedä minkälaisia tietoja automaatti nykyään tarjoaa sarjalippuja ostettaessa, mutta ilmeisesti liian vähän jotta asiaan perehtymätön kuluttaja osaisi ostaa oikean lipun. Kaikki eivät ole rautatieharrastajia, kaikki eivät osaa suoralta kädeltä sanoa mitä eroa on IC tai taajamajunissa. Tai kuinka usein mitäkin liikkuu. Ja tämä ongelmahan nousee nimenomaan siitä, että pyritään siirtämään lipunmyyntiä tapahtumaan itsepalvelukanavia pitkin. Ei lipputiskillä tule tätä ongelmaa, kun asiakaspalvelija osaa neuvoa mitä menettää ottamalla ainoastaan taajama- ja pikajuniin kelpaavan lipputyypin.




> Mitä tarkoitat vilkkaalla? Mikä on sinulle vilkas? Onhan mm. Helsinki - Tampere välillä taajamajuna liikennettä 2-3tunnin välein + yöpikajunat aamulla ja illalla. Seinäjoki - Vaasa välillä menee säännöllisesti taajamajunia. Oulu - Rovaniemi, Kouvola - Kotka satama, Helsinki - Kouvola (-Kotka satama) jne. Onhan niitä olemassa.


Ok, eli löytyy välejä, joilla potentiaalisesti sarjalippuja ostetaan.




> Tälläinen virhe on olemassa ja se kuulemma tullaan korjaamaan. Tuo ohje koskee niitä tapauksia jolloin asiakas on itse tahalteen ostanut väärän lipun, tai asiakkaalla ei olekkaan käyttöä kaikille sarjalipuille.


Eli VR ei ole ennen lehtijuttua antanut ohjetta tilannetta varten, vaikka on ollut tietoinen kyseisestä ongelmasta. Ja tällöin asiakaspalvelu on tulkinnut tilanteen kuten on kyennyt, eli noudattanut "ei hyvitetä" linjaa.

Ja jälkikäteen VR suoltaa tiedotteen, jossa väittää korvaavansa kaikki omista järjestelmistään aiheutuvat virhetilanteet. Tämä on toki määritelmällisesti oikea, kun lähtökohta on että virhe on asiakkaasta lähtöisin.

----------


## hmikko

> Ja todennäköisesti virkailija tuskin edes tiesi että automaatti on myynyt lipun, jolla ei voi suoraan Helsingin ja Turun välillä matkustaa. Hyvin voi olla mahdollista että asiakas selittänyt niin että virkailija ymmärtänyt että asiakas itse ostanut väärän lipun ja kuitenkin on sillä päässyt Turkuunkin.


Asiakas on kertonut lehdelle, että osti automaatista ja virhe paljastui Turun aseman lipunmyyntitiskillä. Ei tässä nyt ole kovin paljon väärin ymmärtämisen mahdollisuuksia, ellei sitten lähdetä siitä, että asiakas valehtelee aina.

----------


## zige94

> Lähtökohtasi tuntuu olevan, että keskimääräisen matkustajan kuuluu kyetä erottaa junatyypit toisistaan. Ilmeisesti myös VR:n lähtökohta. Tuo ei kuitenkaan saa olla lähtökohta asiakaspalvelua itselleen tärkeänä pitävissä yrityksissä.


Mitä sinun mielestäsi automaatin pitäisi kertoa? Kyllä nyt asiakkaan, joka ostaa sarja/kausilipun ottaa selvää että minkälaisia vaihtoehtoja on tarjolla ja missä ne käyvät. Ei siihen automaattiin saa mitenkään listausta kaikista junavuoroista missä ne käyvät, tai ehkä saa muttei ole kovin käytännöllistä. Miten tämä pitäisi SINUN mielestäsi tehdä? Sehän on selvää ettei sille tietylle välille pitäisi myydä sellaisia lippuja mitkä ei käy, mutta sellaisilla väleillä jossa menee useampaa tyyppi ja kaksi vaihtoehtoa on sarjalipuista, niin asiakkaan pitäisi tietää kumman niistä ottaa ja missä junissa ne käy. Kyllä VR:n nettisivuilla lukee tarkemmin niistä, mutta automaattiin ei tolkuttomasti sitä tietoa siihen isketä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:37 ----------




> Asiakas on kertonut lehdelle, että osti automaatista ja virhe paljastui Turun aseman lipunmyyntitiskillä. Ei tässä nyt ole kovin paljon väärin ymmärtämisen mahdollisuuksia, ellei sitten lähdetä siitä, että asiakas valehtelee aina.


Osti automaatista väärän tyyppisen lipun ja asia paljastu lipunmyyntitiskillä. Mutta mitä hän kertoi siinä lipunmyyntitiskillä. Onhan siinä väärinymmärtämisen mahdollisuus, jos vaikkapa virkailija ei tajunnut mistä siinä on tarkalleen ottaen kyse. Virkailijalle ei pakosti oltu selitetty suoraan että automaatti myi lipun, jota ei voi ollenkaan käyttää (vaikka konnareiden laitteet ne hyväksyvät). Tunnetusti kaikki eivät ole hyviä selittämään ja väärinkäsityksiä tapahtuu. Kuitenkin häntä oli ohjeistettu soittamaan asiakaspalveluun. Itseäni kiinnostaisi onko hän sitä vieläkään edes tehnyt.

----------


## sane

> Mitä sinun mielestäsi automaatin pitäisi kertoa? Kyllä nyt asiakkaan, joka ostaa sarja/kausilipun ottaa selvää että minkälaisia vaihtoehtoja on tarjolla ja missä ne käyvät. Ei siihen automaattiin saa mitenkään listausta kaikista junavuoroista missä ne käyvät, tai ehkä saa muttei ole kovin käytännöllistä. Miten tämä pitäisi SINUN mielestäsi tehdä? Sehän on selvää ettei sille tietylle välille pitäisi myydä sellaisia lippuja mitkä ei käy, mutta sellaisilla väleillä jossa menee useampaa tyyppi ja kaksi vaihtoehtoa on sarjalipuista, niin asiakkaan pitäisi tietää kumman niistä ottaa ja missä junissa ne käy. Kyllä VR:n nettisivuilla lukee tarkemmin niistä, mutta automaattiin ei tolkuttomasti sitä tietoa siihen isketä.


En ole UI-suunnittelija, mutta harkitsisin esimerkiksi seuraavaa varoitusta: "Lippu, jota olet ostamassa kelpaa ainoastaan 4 / 16 väliä liikennöivään junaan. Näytä aikataulut / Osta kaikkiin kelpaava / Osta siitä huolimatta".




> Osti automaatista väärän tyyppisen lipun ja asia paljastu lipunmyyntitiskillä. Mutta mitä hän kertoi siinä lipunmyyntitiskillä. Onhan siinä väärinymmärtämisen mahdollisuus, jos vaikkapa virkailija ei tajunnut mistä siinä on tarkalleen ottaen kyse. Virkailijalle ei pakosti oltu selitetty suoraan että automaatti myi lipun, jota ei voi ollenkaan käyttää (vaikka konnareiden laitteet ne hyväksyvät). Tunnetusti kaikki eivät ole hyviä selittämään ja väärinkäsityksiä tapahtuu. Kuitenkin häntä oli ohjeistettu soittamaan asiakaspalveluun. Itseäni kiinnostaisi onko hän sitä vieläkään edes tehnyt.


Asiakkaan näkökulmasta lipunmyyntitiskin luulisi olevan asiakaspalvelupiste.

----------


## kompura

> En tiedä minkälaisia tietoja automaatti nykyään tarjoaa sarjalippuja ostettaessa, mutta ilmeisesti liian vähän jotta asiaan perehtymätön kuluttaja osaisi ostaa oikean lipun. Kaikki eivät ole rautatieharrastajia, kaikki eivät osaa suoralta kädeltä sanoa mitä eroa on IC tai taajamajunissa. Tai kuinka usein mitäkin liikkuu. Ja tämä ongelmahan nousee nimenomaan siitä, että pyritään siirtämään lipunmyyntiä tapahtumaan itsepalvelukanavia pitkin. Ei lipputiskillä tule tätä ongelmaa, kun asiakaspalvelija osaa neuvoa mitä menettää ottamalla ainoastaan taajama- ja pikajuniin kelpaavan lipputyypin.


Ainakin verkkopalvelussa vaihtoehdot ovat 'Kaikki junat' sekä 'Pika- ja taajamajunat'. Ei liene mitenkään mahdotonta, että joku pitää IC-junaa yhtenä pikajunatyyppinä. Pendolinon ehkä sentään osaa mieltää eri palveluluokaksi.

Yksi VR:n palvelun ongelma on, että asiakkaan odotetaan ymmärtävän ja soveltavan erehtymättä VR:n kulloistakin brandijargonia.

----------


## j-lu

> Onko tämä tietoa? Itse en olisi niin vakuuttunut siitä, että lipunmyyjän tietokoneella pääsee käsiksi kaikkiin tarvittaviin tietoihin, ostotapahtumaan, maksuvälineeseen sekä siihen, missä junissa lippua on käytetty.


Lähinnä ajattelin, että tiskillä on myyjän puolesta korttipääte, käteistä ja puhelin, asiakkaan puolelta virheellinen lippu ja oletettavasti myös maksukortti mukana. Kyllä siinä on kaikki tarvittavat välineet. Asioista ei tarvitse tehdä vaikeampia kuin ne ovat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:06 ----------




> Pysyppä nyt housuissas... VR:hän on myöntänyt virheen, on pahoitellut asiaa, on julkaissut asiasta tiedotteen jossa LUVATAAN että tässä tapauksessa ja AINA niinkuin on ollut aikasemminkin niin järjestelmävirheen vuoksi väärät liput korvataan täysi hintaisina + ASIAN SELVITTELYSTÄ AIHEUTUNEET KULUT, eli esim. puhelumaksut asiakaspalveluun.


No tämäkin ketju on saanut alkunsa VR:n tiedotteesta, jossa se vierittää palvelussaan olevaa virhettä asikkaiden syyksi. Ja mm. sen vuoksi asiasta jauhetaan edelleen monella keskustelupalstalla.

Lisäksi veikkaan, että aika harva ihminen (työttömiä, opiskelijoita ja muuten vaan köyhiä lukuunottamatta) välittää siitä, että asikaspalveluun soittaminen maksaa jotain. Eniten siinä ahdistaa aika, jonka joutuu jonossa kuuntelemaan jotain klasaria ja sitä VR tuskin korvaa.

----------


## Koala

> Ihme asenne nykyään kaikilla. Yksi ihminen VR:llä mokaa niin heti tulee iso moittiminen


Miten mulle tuli tästä avautumisesta mieleen yksi harrastaja JLF:llä joka haukkuu aina HelBin maanrakoon kun kuljettaja vähän töppää tms...

----------


## zige94

> Miten mulle tuli tästä avautumisesta mieleen yksi harrastaja JLF:llä joka haukkuu aina HelBin maanrakoon kun kuljettaja vähän töppää tms...


Jaa-a, mutta sanotaanko etten ole ainoa harrastaja täällä joka HelBiä haukkuu, ehkäpä ei vain niin näkyvästi kuin minä.. Ja eipä ole paljoa HelBistä tullut, kun tuo bussipuoli jää vähän tonne taka-alalle syystäkin.

----------


## Koala

> Jaa-a, mutta sanotaanko etten ole ainoa harrastaja täällä joka HelBiä haukkuu, ehkäpä ei vain niin näkyvästi kuin minä..


Mutta VR:ää ei saa haukkua?

----------


## zige94

> Mutta VR:ää ei saa haukkua?


En minä sitä ole kieltänyt... Minä katon olen VR:n puolella tässä, niinkuin sinä HelBin puolella kun HelBiä haukutaan.

----------


## SD202

> Tässähän mm. asiakas ri ollut ainakaan perjantai päivään mennessä itse edes ottanut yhteyttä VR:n asiakaspalveluun että saisi rahansa takas ja korvauksret kuluista. Kertoo myös varmasti asiakkaasta paljon ettei hän edes viitti ottaa yhteyttä vaan sen sijaan soittaa ja itkee Iltalehdelle omaa mokaansa.


Meikäläisellä on kokemusta palautteen lähettämisestä sähköpostitse kolmeen eri rautatieyhtiöön koskien asiakaspalvelutilannetta, jossa asiakkaalta (=allekirjoittaneelta) on veloitettu liikaa rahaa. Kyseessä on ollut kaksi keskieurooppalaista ja yksi pohjoismainen rautatieyhtiö. Pienehkön keskieurooppalaisen rautatieyhtiön kanssa asia selvisi muutamassa päivässä, toisen keskieurooppalaisen rautatieyhtiön kanssa asia selvisi vasta usean kuukauden päästä palautteen lähettämisestä - ja tämäkin edellytti parin muistutusviestin ja "tarpeeksi korkealle" osoitetun palautteen lähettämistä. Pohjoismaiselle rautatieyhtiölle lähetettyyn palautteeseen ei ole vieläkään tullut palautetta - onhan tässä jo vuoden päivät mennytkin...

Yhteenvetona: vaaditaanko rautatieyhtiön asiakaspalveluun yhteyttä ottavalta lehmän hermoja?

----------


## zige94

> Yhteenvetona: vaaditaanko rautatieyhtiön asiakaspalveluun yhteyttä ottavalta lehmän hermoja?


Jaa-a.. Vaikea sanoa kun itsehän olen saanut 3-10päivän sisällä aina vastauksen palautteisiin VR:ltä, joita on usea kymmen mennyt. Viime jouluna sain jopa joulukortinkin vastauksena palautteeseen.

----------


## hmikko

> Yhteenvetona: vaaditaanko rautatieyhtiön asiakaspalveluun yhteyttä ottavalta lehmän hermoja?


Itse olen hakenut VR:ltä myöhästymiskorvausta webbilomakkeella kahdesti. Molemmissa tapauksissa myöhästyminen oli vähintään kaksi tuntia. Toinen maksettin parin viikon kuluttua ja toisesta tapauksesta ei koskaan kuulunut mitään, enkä ryhtynyt enempää reklamoimaan. Se korvattu myöhästyminen sattui joulun menoliikenteen täpötäydessä pääradan IC-junassa, jossa oli lisävaunuja. Korvaushakemuksia lienee tullut siltä porukalta satoja. VR:n unohtama hakemus koski erittäin hiljaista junavuoroa.

----------


## Koala

> En minä sitä ole kieltänyt... Minä katon olen VR:n puolella tässä, niinkuin sinä HelBin puolella kun HelBiä haukutaan.


En mä ole kenenkään puolella... Yritetään tarkastella asioita realistisesti.

----------


## aki

Itselleni kävi viime kesänä näin: Ostin VR:n verkkokaupasta menolipun Helsingistä Jämsään, halusin vahvistuksen s-postiini sekä tekstiviestinä, kumpaakaan ei ikinä tullut joten minulla ei ollut mitään tunnusta jolla olisin voinut lipun tulostaa lippuautomaatista. Kävelin Päärautatieaseman lipunmyyntitiskille ja selitin virkailijalle tilanteen, mukanani oli ainoastaan maksutapahtuman viitenumero. Virkailija soitti oitis laskutukseen ja sai heti lipun tiedot ja tulosti lipun minulle tiskiltä samantien, olin erittän tyytyväinen saamaani palveluun vaikka moka oli selkeästi VR:n. Jos minulle olisi ehdotettu soittamista asiakaspalveluun, niin en olisi siihen suostunut, jos virhe on tapahtunut VR:n puolelta, niin kyllä virkailijan tulee selvittää asia siinä PALVELUtiskillä eikä sysätä vastuuta asian jatkoselvittelystä asiakkaalle! Vaihtoehtoisesti virkailija voi pyytää asiakkaan yhteystiedot jolloin asiakaspalvelu voi tarvittaessa ottaa yhteyttä asian selvittämiseksi. Näin siis hyvän asiakaspalvelun pitäisi toimia.

----------


## hmikko

> halusin vahvistuksen s-postiini sekä tekstiviestinä, kumpaakaan ei ikinä tullut


Tuo viittais vähän siihen, että systeemissä on ollut suht pahasti vikaa ja ehkä myyjä tiskilläkin oli osannut varautua / saanut varoituksen. Mutta juu, tuolla tavalla ongelmatilanteiden pitäisi hoitua.

----------

